# some shots from the "Boat House"



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Recently we did some service touchups in a house we painted a few years ago for a local designer we work with. Kind of a unique place, he tore down an old house on a lake here and rebuilt it with a boat house theme. The windows are portholes. The walls are floor to ceiling maple stained cherry with a spray stain and glaze then finished with 3 coats of 90 sheen lacquer. The back of the house is a nano-wall that opens up by folding in like an accordian to view the lake. Pretty cool place, imo. We did everything including the faux with the exception of the stencil lettering. All painted surfaces received 2 coats of eggshell, including the ceilings.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that is pretty damn cool man!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice. I like it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautimous!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

WOW. I freakin' love it. Beautiful work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Class. Really, really nice :thumbsup:

Though when I first read the Title, I thought you may have been shot at while on a job


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Very very nice. Splendiferous! Fantabulous!

Is that someone's full-time home, or a summer house?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What are you dirty painters doing in my place?Looks great


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

what the BLEEEEEEEEEEEP>> holy BLEEEEEEPPP thats BLLEEEEEEEEEPPPIN BLEEEEPPPP

WOW


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow! Nice job man! Love the boat house theme :thumbup:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! Its nice to do something out of the ordinary sometimes. This was definitely out of the ordinary for us. 

I think the Master Bedroom was a favorite room for me. At the end of the bed is a 42" plasma on a motor that raises up with a touch of a button. The panoramic view is pretty cool as well, although the morning after a night of drinking and waking up to mr happy sun blaring at me might make me re-think that a bit.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That is one really cool job!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jason123 said:


> what the BLEEEEEEEEEEEP>> holy BLEEEEEEPPP thats BLLEEEEEEEEEPPPIN BLEEEEPPPP
> 
> WOW


What are you bleping about?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

KAPOW! That is HOT mantis!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Very, very nice.

:thumbsup:

I miss doing that kind of work. I used to finish floor to ceiling hardwoods on a regular basis until I got into the no/low VOC market for health reasons.

Hopefully that demographic will come around as fine finishing options in the low/no voc market improve.

---------

Incidentally, I have noted in a couple threads before, how I have seen designers use sheens intentionally to create an effect where it worked well.

In this case I am referring to the sheen of the ceiling.

This is an example of the type of architecture I was referring to where a designer intentionally used a sheen instead of a flat, and it works very well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful Mantis. Their house boat smokes my everday house. 
The master is the best.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

:thumbup:This is wonderful. The most I like ceilings. With us in Croatia,there is no such house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW! Just..................WOW!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

great work Mantis! ... Spring lake? do you work a lot in that area?


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> great work Mantis! ... Spring lake? do you work a lot in that area?


Thanks MAK! I can't say I have done a lot in Spring Lake. The majority of our work is new construction and Spring Lake is pretty well developed already. Occasionally I'll get a repaint or an exterior out that way, but not too often. I think I had 2 jobs in Spring Lake in 2009.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That shore is some purdy high end work there mate.


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

Damb...that house looks awesome!!! nice work


----------



## tzimmerm (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! I am rolling around in jealousy!


----------



## tzimmerm (Jan 28, 2010)

Still rolling around in jealousy! Where do you sail to?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

AWESOME!!! Finished like a piano. Crazy beautiful. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------

